# Welche Bikeberufe gibt es?



## Padnik (6. August 2007)

Was für Bikejobs/Berufe (oder ähnliches) gibt es denn eigentlich so? Weil mir fällt jetzt sponatan nur Verkäufer und Reperatoer ein.
Is jetzt nur so ne frage weil muss bald auf Ausbildungssuche gehn und wär schon gut zu wissen was es da so gibt.


----------



## Backfisch (6. August 2007)

Radiologe
Bikereifachverkäuferin
Cross- und Einzelhandelskaufmann
Polizeibeamtber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. August 2007)

Häng' einfach noch ein paar Jahre dran und studiere eine Ingenieurswissenschaft


----------



## Padnik (6. August 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Radiologe...



Also Radiologe is n Ärtzlicher Beruf so viel ich weis     

@ Kalle Blomquist
Was zum Beispiel


----------



## easymtbiker (6. August 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> *Rad*iologe
> Bikereifachverkäuferin
> Cross- und Einzelhandelskaufmann
> Polizeibeamtber



und der rest sind bike- berufe?  


also es gibt 2 arten von bike- jobs: bei den einen verdienst du wenig, bei den anderen kaum was.
also: geh studieren, am besten ingenieur, such dir n tollen job damit du dann dein hobby "biken" leisten kannst!


----------



## crazy-spy (6. August 2007)

Padnik schrieb:


> Also Radiologe is n Ärtzlicher Beruf so viel ich weis



 muhahaaaa


----------



## preshi (7. August 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Radiologe
> Bikereifachverkäuferin
> Cross- und Einzelhandelskaufmann
> Polizeibeamtber



@Padnik : Bevor Du hier noch weiter ver*****t wirst, schau´ dir die o.g. Begriffe nochmals *GENAU* an.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. August 2007)

Padnik schrieb:


> Also Radiologe is n Ärtzlicher Beruf so viel ich weis
> 
> @ Kalle Blomquist
> Was zum Beispiel



z.B. Maschinenbau


----------



## elnin0 (7. August 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Radiologe
> Bikereifachverkäuferin
> Cross- und Einzelhandelskaufmann
> Polizeibeamtber



Köstlich!


----------



## superrocker73 (7. August 2007)

Lange nicht mehr so viel gelacht...


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. August 2007)

Padnik schrieb:


> Also Radiologe is n Ärtzlicher Beruf so viel ich weis
> 
> @ Kalle Blomquist
> Was zum Beispiel



Bwahahahaha  

Oder doch noch paar Jahre Schule?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padnik (7. August 2007)

Padnik schrieb:


> Also Radiologe is n Ärtzlicher Beruf so viel ich weis



Ok war n bissl daneben


----------



## jan84 (8. August 2007)

Maschinenbau studieren und Fahrräder konstruieren....

soweit die Theorie . 


grüße
jan


----------



## Padnik (8. August 2007)

Ich hab jetzt mal so an Fahrradkurrier gedacht.
Also is schon gut bezahlt. Also wenn man seinen job gut macht kann man so ca 200Euro am tag verdienen. Aber des is glaub ich kein Ausbildungsberuf.
Würd mich freuen wenn jemand mehr dazu was sagen könnte.


----------



## superrocker73 (8. August 2007)

Habe gerade 'ne Online-Bewerbung als Fahrradkurier losgemailt, die haben ganz gute Konditionen:

- ab dem 1000sten Höhenmeter gibt's für jeden weiteren 10 Euro zusätzlich

- Singlespeed-Biker werden bevorzugt behandelt, besser noch altes Hollandfahrrad ab 17 kg

- besonders interessant: Als "Wheelie-Kurier" verdient man doppelt obwohl man nur auf einem Rad fährt

Wenn Du Dich da auch bewerben willst geh einfach auf www.lass-dich-ruhig-verarschen.de


----------



## jasper (8. August 2007)

200 tacken am tag? als drogenkurier evtl, aber auch nur, wenn du nebenher noch auf den strich gehst.
richtig, das ist kein ausbildungsberuf, du bist nicht festangestellt sondern "schein"selbstständig (zahlst deine versicherung selber etc) und bis zur rente kannst du es auch nicht machen.
such mal unter berufenet.de nach "fahrrad".


----------



## Padnik (8. August 2007)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Habe gerade 'ne Online-Bewerbung als Fahrradkurier losgemailt, die haben ganz gute Konditionen:
> 
> - ab dem 1000sten Höhenmeter gibt's für jeden weiteren 10 Euro zusätzlich
> 
> ...



Scheint wohl üblich zu sein dass man hier nicht nett behandelt wird.
Hab mir gedacht des hier könnt n krasses Forum sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cunelli (8. August 2007)

Man könnt auch noch Bike-Guide in den Alpen oder Monteur bei Canyon werden.


----------



## superrocker73 (8. August 2007)

Ok, hab meinen Spass gehabt und werde Dir jetzt mal wirklich weiterhelfen, habe lang genug in der Bikebranche gearbeitet...

Also, in Sachen Fahrrad gibt's da wohl wirklich nur den Monteur.
Verdienst: wenig...
Arbeitszeiten von April bis September: mind. 10 h/Tag.
Ist wirklich nur was für absolute Enthusiasten und eigentlich nicht wirklich zu empfehlen da vielerorts hauptsächlich ungelernte Kräfte (da, wo ich gearbeitet habe hat einer! von 6 Schraubern den Beruf auch wirklich gelernt...) eingesetzt werden, da noch billiger!!!

Du kannst es aber auch beim Großhandel versuchen, dort kannst Du z. B. Groß- und Aussenhandelskaufmann lernen, bist in der Bikebranche...aber nicht zwingend daran gebunden, kannst nach der Ausbildung auch ohne Probleme woanders arbeiten.

Dasselbe gilt für den Einzelhandelskaufmann...

Wenn Du noch weitere Fragen hast schreib mir einfach 'ne PN, werde dann versuchen Dir weiterzuhelfen...

Ach übrigens, ich bin gelernter Grafiker und habe Designs für Frames gemacht (Logos erstellt...Lackierungen entworfen...usw,).
Du siehst, es geht auch als Quereinsteiger...ich würde die Wahl meines Ausbildungsplatzes (wenn es da überhaupt noch was zu wählen gibt...) nicht auf die Bikebranche beschränken...

Gruß...


----------



## Padnik (9. August 2007)

Danke 
Entlich mal ne normale Antwort auf ne normale Frage.
Wundert mich warum die Admins nichts gegen solche Spams tuhn. 
Wie siehts denn jetzt eigentlich mit Fahrradkurrier aus, hat jemand damit erfahrungen?


----------



## alöx (9. August 2007)

Bei 91529 Mitgliedern mit ungefähr 2000-3000 Beiträgen am Tag kann man nicht überall sein. Wenn dir was nicht gefällt benutze den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Button und melde den Beitrag.

Hier versteh ich deine Aufregung allerdings nicht oder verstehst du überhaupt keinen Spass?


----------



## easymtbiker (9. August 2007)

he, Padnik, du hast nicht verstanden, das du hier ein paar mal verarscht wurdest und es auch einige vernüntige beiträge gab und schreist dann gleich nach dem mod????

also: das hier ist ein endKRASSES forum, krass informativ und krass lustig! 


und radkurier: ja, den job gibt es. du strampelst bei jedem wetter durch die gegend für ca. 3,70/stunde, dafür darfst du dann noch dein bike bezahlen. viel spass


----------



## Backfisch (9. August 2007)

Padnik schrieb:


> Danke
> Entlich mal ne normale Antwort auf ne normale Frage.
> Wundert mich warum die Admins nichts gegen solche Spams tuhn.
> Wie siehts denn jetzt eigentlich mit Fahrradkurrier aus, hat jemand damit erfahrungen?



Versuch es doch einfach mal mit Google.


----------



## onkel (9. August 2007)

Radkurier ist mal was, wenn Du deine Ausbildung geschmissen hast.

Image ist wild und gefährlich und es macht auch Spaß.

Aber: Du bist "scheinselbständig" und von dem Geld, dass Du verdienst bezahlst Du Bike (und der Verschleiß ist doch enorm, wenn Du jede Woche über 1000 km machst), Sozialversicherung, Krankenversicherung, Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung, Funkgerätmiete bei deinem Disponenten,... Klar, mit den Versicherungen haben es Viele nicht so, aber wenn Dich ein Auto auf die Hörner nimmt, stehste doof da. Und als alter Sack willst Du doch auch nicht Zeitungen verteilen müssen, oder?

Womit wir beim nächsten Thema wären:  Das ist kein Job zum alt werden. wie bei jedem körperlichen Job wird dein Körper irgendwann Probleme machen. 

Mach eine solide Ausbildung in einem Job mit tariflicher Arbeitszeit und guter Vergütung, kauf dir von dem Gehalt schöne Bikes und fahr sie in deiner Freizeit.

Kurier kannste machen, wenn Du mal arbeitslos wirst.


----------



## Backfisch (10. August 2007)

onkel schrieb:


> Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung



...ist als Radkurier sicher unbezahlbar, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich, oder?


----------



## onkel (10. August 2007)

Keine Ahnung, es gibt ja auch noch so einen Solidarfonds der Kuriere. Aber ob da so viel rauskommt.


----------



## Padnik (11. August 2007)

Ja ok Danke
Spaß versteh ich scho aber man kann doch erst ne vernünftige antwort schreiben und dann sich n spaß daraus machen weil so fühl ich mich glei verarscht und nich ernst gennommen und dann findet man des forum ********

P.S: Schnee von Gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale_70 (12. August 2007)

Du kannst zur Polizei gehen nach Düsseldorf und dort zur Bike-Polizei die mit dem Bike den ganzen Tag rumfahren.......


----------



## nullvektor (12. August 2007)

Padnik schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal so an Fahrradkurrier gedacht.
> Also is schon gut bezahlt. Also wenn man seinen job gut macht kann man so ca 200Euro am tag verdienen. Aber des is glaub ich kein Ausbildungsberuf.
> Würd mich freuen wenn jemand mehr dazu was sagen könnte.



so gut bezahlt ist der job aber nicht.und um 200 euronen pro tag einzufahren musst du aber schoneinen verdammt guten tag erwischen .ich werde z.b. pro fahrt bezahlt.aber es ist ja nicht immer gleich viel zu tun.bin selbstständig und zahl auch noch alles selber(versicherung,krankenkasse....).man muss schon echt bock haben jeden tag rumzuheizen,ansonsten wird das nix......bei dauerregen und minus 10 grad,trennt sich dann auch ganz schnell die spreu vom weizen.
großer verdienst....nein
großer spass....jaaaaaa


----------



## Schnubbe (13. August 2007)

Wenn Du gerne Radkurier werden möchtest, kannst Du überlegen, tatsächlich ein Studium anzufangen. Dann bist Du studentisch versichert (je nach alter und Verdienst auch noch Famiienverichert) und kannst die Erfahrung mitnehmen. Nach dem Studium haste dann eine (hoffentlich) gute Ausbildung, verdienst gutes Geld und kannst Dein Hobby als Hobby ausführen. Meine  Erfahrung war, dass man bei dem Versuch, das Hobby zum Beruf zu machen, ganz schnell auch den Spaß daran verlieren kann.

Wünsche Dir viel Glück bei der Ausbildungs- bzw. Studienwahl.


----------



## Christer (13. August 2007)

Schnubbe schrieb:


> Wenn Du gerne Radkurier werden möchtest, kannst Du überlegen, tatsächlich ein Studium anzufangen. Dann bist Du studentisch versichert (je nach alter und Verdienst auch noch Famiienverichert) und kannst die Erfahrung mitnehmen. Nach dem Studium haste dann eine (hoffentlich) gute Ausbildung, verdienst gutes Geld und kannst Dein Hobby als Hobby ausführen. Meine  Erfahrung war, dass man bei dem Versuch, das Hobby zum Beruf zu machen, ganz schnell auch den Spaß daran verlieren kann.
> 
> Wünsche Dir viel Glück bei der Ausbildungs- bzw. Studienwahl.



Besser kann man es kaum ausdrücken! 

Gruß

SR


----------



## MeisterBonsuhan (17. August 2007)

Ihr seid alle soooo gemein ... 

Aber die Bikereifachverkäuferin und der Cross- und Außenhandelskaufmann waren köstlich...   

Aber mal im Ernst ... wenn du was in dr Birne hast, warum willst du nix studieren?
was du nachher machst ist doch ne andere Sache..

Merke:
Arbeiten - wenig Geld
Denken und Arbeit verteilen - viel Geld

Also schön stukkadieren anne Unnität !


----------



## Freeriderin (18. August 2007)

mein Tip vergiss es, lern was gescheites. Ich war auch mal Fahrradkurierin, verdienst ned wirklich viel und musst dich auch noch selbst versichern oder machst es so wie Schnubbe schon geschrieben hat, studieren + Fahrradkurier. Aber vergiss dabei das studieren ned, geht einer Freundin von mir so, ist mehr Kurierin als Studentin.

Als Mechaniker verdienst ned viel und hast in den Sommermonaten 55Std Wochen (Mo-Sa), da kommst kaum noch selbst zum Biken. Im Winter hast dafür nichts zu tun, wenn du Glück hast bleibst angestellt, darfst aber stempeln oder die Überstunden vom Sommer abbummeln. Wenn du Pech hast bist du arbeitslos.

Mittlerweile gehts mir so, dass ich jetzt nochmal eine Ausbildung beginge, da ich dann mehr verdiene und vorallem auch noch zum Biken komme.
Nach einem 10/11 Std Tag hast dann nimmer wirklich Lust zu biken  

Falls du noch Fragen hast schreib mir einfach ne PM


----------



## dubbel (21. August 2007)

warum nicht gleich sowas: 
http://www.specialized.com/bc/sbcJobsList.jsp?job_id=3730 ?


----------



## Cobra69 (23. August 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich sowas:
> http://www.specialized.com/bc/sbcJobsList.jsp?job_id=3730 ?



entweder ist der job schon weg oder du wolltest eine leere seite präsentieren ? 
Da steht nur "select a job" und das wars.
@Padnik: Direkte Bikeberufe gibt es sicherlich wenige. Aber in der Bikebranche sind schliesslich viele unterschiedliche Aufgabengebiete vertreten.

Grundsätzlich solltest Du entscheiden was Dir eher liegt: Kreativ/Konstruktiv oder Kommunikativ usw. und danach einen Job aussuchen. Auch wenn Du den evtl. nicht in der Bike Branche lernen kannst, so besteht immer die Möglichkeit später dazu zu stossen. 

Davon abgesehen ist der Tipp einen "besseren" Job in einer anderen Branche in Erwägung zu ziehen ist nicht verkehrt.
Ich habe schon in unterschiedlichen Branchen gelernt/gearbeitet/geflucht und eine Zeit lang auch in der Bike Branche.....es hat Spass gemacht aber es ist ein härteres Brot als anderswo. Mittlerweile bin ich in der IT Branche und kann mir durchaus 2 neue Bikes / Jahr leisten (wenn ich wollte) und der dazugehörige Urlaub bzw. zuverlässige Feierabend um die Rösser auszuführen ist auch drin. Das konnte ich während meiner Zeit im Bike Business nicht erlauben. 

Denk mal drüber nach.....wichtig ist, dass Dir Spass macht was Du tust!


----------



## dubbel (23. August 2007)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> entweder ist der job schon weg oder du wolltest eine leere seite präsentieren ?
> Da steht nur "select a job" und das wars.


bei mir geht's; da steht dann


			
				specialized schrieb:
			
		

> *GERMANIC MARKET LEADER - CENTRAL EUROPE*
> 
> POSITION: Germanic Market Leader
> 
> ...


find ich sensationell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (23. August 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> bei mir geht's; da steht dann
> 
> find ich sensationell.



erinnert mich bischen an "Starte deine karriere bei Aldi/McDonalds"

ich denk für n Azubi is das nicht unbedingt die richtige stelle, oder? wobei für den Job würd ich evtl. auch die Lehre bleiben lassen


----------



## Tobi91 (23. August 2007)

Hey mach doch Zerspanungsmechaniker   Kannst dir hin und wieder auch mal selbst Teile fürs Bike machen   Ich finde den Beruf geil


----------



## Cobra69 (24. August 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> erinnert mich bischen an "Starte deine karriere bei Aldi/McDonalds"
> 
> ich denk für n Azubi is das nicht unbedingt die richtige stelle, oder? wobei für den Job würd ich evtl. auch die Lehre bleiben lassen



den Job ohne Lehre ? Den bekommste nicht mal ohne Studium..... 

Mal im Ernst, zwischen den Zeilen gelesen bedeutet das:


verhandlungssicheres Englisch
abgeschlossenes Studium der WW besser gleich noch MBA
min. 5 Jahre Branchenerfahrung
min. 2 Jahre Erfahrung in einer vergleichbaren Position
ausgeprägte Soft Skills
Reisebereitschaft (Familie muss mitspielen wenn man öfter mal unterwegs ist)

allerdings dürfte das Ganze auch mit über 100.000 EUR p.a. vergütet werden (-> reports to President / CEO)


----------



## dubbel (24. August 2007)

wieso "zwischen den zeilen"? das steht doch quasi wortwörtlich da...


----------



## PladdinMaddin (20. September 2007)

hab mir auch überlegt mal in einem Bike-Shop anzufangen und dann später selber ein Laden aufzumachen. Bin leider kein Branchenkenner.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand etwas über Verdienstmöglichkeiten sagen oder ob sich ein Radladen überhaupt lohnt ?  
gruß


----------



## Fetzi * (20. September 2007)

mir is noch einer eingefallen : FAHRER !!!

dann wäre noch streckenposten ... usw ... aber 2radmechaniker is glaub ich am besten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teufel781 (20. September 2007)

PladdinMaddin schrieb:


> hab mir auch überlegt mal in einem Bike-Shop anzufangen und dann später selber ein Laden aufzumachen. Bin leider kein Branchenkenner.
> Vielleicht kann mir jemand etwas über Verdienstmöglichkeiten sagen oder ob sich ein Radladen überhaupt lohnt ?
> gruß



Vergiss es am Besten wieder!!!
Der Markt ist tot.

Willst Du hochwertiges Verkaufen?
Die Kunden, die hochwertige Bikes und Parts fahren, schrauben meistens selbst. Sie kaufen die Teile günstig im Internet ( Ca. 75% vom Laden VK) und bauen sie selber ein. Sie kommen in deinen Laden, lassen sich beraten und kaufen dann bei Ebay oder bei Onlineshops. Gleiches gilt für Rahmen und Komplettbikes.
Für Dich also nur wenig Chance auf Verdienst! 

Da bleibt nur die breite Masse:
Die Kunden, die weniger bis keine Ahnung haben, sehen den Unterschied zwischen einem (guten) Mittelklassebike und einem Baumarktfully meistens gar nicht. Sie sind dann nicht bereit 800-1500 ´s bei Dir zu lassen. 
Sie kaufen die Gurke vom Baumarkt, warten es nicht und schmeißen es nach´m Jahr auf´n Schrott oder stellen dir die verhunzte Karre in die Werkstatt, mit der Bitte ``einmal alles´´. Du fummelst Dir´n Wolf um die Chinakopie-Schaltung einigermaßen einzustellen und musst dich anschließend rechtfertigen warum das so teuer sei oder der Kunde bemängelt, dass die Schaltung nicht so toll funktioniert wie die XTR vom Kumpel.

Verdienstchance trotzdem mäßig. Die Gewinnspanne bei günstigparts+bikes ist sehr klein. Und Oma mal´nen Schlauch wechseln und den Kids die Altus oder Alivio justieren macht auch weder Spaß noch reich.


----------



## HardyDH (20. September 2007)

Kann ich allem zu 100 %   Zustimmen !!!


Auserdem würden die größeren Bike-Shops  (-->Stadler)  dir deine mittelklasse Kundschaft  wegnehmen, weil  die dort die Bikes einfach günstiger anbieten können.

mfg


----------



## Michael Night (21. September 2007)

Das klingt wirklich bitter! Wenn man aber drüber nachdenkt, stimmt schon. Echt schade, aber sparen tun wir halt alle gern. Das ist ja auch nicht nur in der Bike-Branche so.


----------



## teufel781 (21. September 2007)

Wenn Du in Deutschland noch einigermaßen profitabel agieren willst, bleibt Dir nur die Möglichkeit in Fernost oder Osteuropa zu produzieren, produzieren zu lassen oder dort günstig einzukaufen und in Deutschland, möglichst ohne große Lager- und Ladenkosten (z.B. via Internet) zu vertreiben.
Traurig aber wahr. Die kleinen Mittelständer gehen hier vor die Hunde!


----------



## Hupert (22. September 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> z.B. Maschinenbau



Er bekommt es ja nichtmal gebacken die ersten vier Zeilen in seinem Eröffnungspost fehlerfrei zu gestalten und du schlägst ihm vor einen der härtesten Studiengänge an deutschen (Fach-) Hochschulen zu belegen. Auch wenn du recht hast, sollte man unserem jungen Freund doch eher ermuntern, realisierbare Ziele (abseits der Bikebranche) ins Auge zu fassen...


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Oktober 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Er bekommt es ja nichtmal gebacken die ersten vier Zeilen in seinem Eröffnungspost fehlerfrei zu gestalten und du schlägst ihm vor einen der härtesten Studiengänge an deutschen (Fach-) Hochschulen zu belegen. Auch wenn du recht hast, sollte man unserem jungen Freund doch eher ermuntern, realisierbare Ziele (abseits der Bikebranche) ins Auge zu fassen...




Das war auch in etwa mein Gedanke... und ich wollte schon das hier machen:



Backfisch schrieb:


> Versuch es doch einfach mal mit Google.



Oder mit korrekter Rechtschreibung und nem Schulabschluss.


----------



## elbaner (20. Dezember 2007)

Interessante Disk. 
Radkurier: Du fährst dich kaputt und verdienst dafür zu wenig. Lange hältst du das nicht durch.
Mechaniker: Toller Job aber eben nicht von Dauer und esgibt wenig gelernte Kräfte die dann verdienen was sie verdienen.
Bikeguide: Gute Ausbildung Voraussetzung. Dann sind 100  pro Tag plus Ü/HP und Fahrtkosten drinne. Aber du musst auch sehen, dass biken nicht das ganze Jahr läuft.  Mit viel Glück bei einem großen der Branche bist du 8 Monate im Geschäft. Aber auch nicht jede Woche. Es sei denn, Du bist saugut (Ex-Radprofi, Mtb-Orienteeing Spitzenfrau/mann, Sportstudent and so on... )

Radeln ist ein hartes Geschäft das du nicht ewig machen kannst und du wirst nur dann gutes Geld verdienen, wenn du gut ausgebildet bist. 

Grüßle und schöne Weihnachten,

ride on


----------



## spezi light (29. Dezember 2007)

Nabend, 
also mit Maschinenbau siehts sicher nicht schlecht aus. Hab aktuell auch vor später ins Bikebusiness zu gehen. Was da aber wiederum wichtig ist ist eindeutig Vitamin B und das hat man oder nicht  
Deshalb schon frühzeitig, auch in den Semesterferien, Praktikas machen, damit die Leute einen schon mal gesehen und den Namen gehört haben. Ist auf jeden Fall meine Philosophie und werd das auch weiter so verfolgen. Hab dadurch bis dato nur positives Feedback und schon ein Jobangebot bekommen...
MfG
Alex


----------



## mbjj33 (14. Januar 2008)

Mal abgesehen von einem langweiligem Studium, Zensuren, Kurier, Geld oder sonst irgendwas denke ich, dass sogenannte Fahrradberufe gerade jetzt duchaus gute Zukunftschancen haben. Und ob du nun studierst oder einen ordentlichen Beuf erlernst, so wie es sich gehört, das ist die eine Entscheidung. Wie soll dein Leben aussehen und wie willst du es gestalten, sind die anderen wichtigen Fragen. Ich denke aber, kombinierte Berufe könnten Zukunft haben. Eine Bekannte von mir arbeitet zum Beispiel im Winter in Österreich als Hotelfachangestellte und in den Sommermonaten arbeitet sie als Bedienung auf einem Kreuzfahrtschiff.

Wer sagt also, dass man nicht im Sommer in Deutschland als Guide oder Mechaniker und im Winter im warmen Süden als Betreuer für deutsche Radtouristen arbeiten kann.

Und Geld...na ja, da hat wohl jeder seine eigene Meinung zu. Ich habe mich bei der wahl meines Berufes auch vom Geld leiten lassen und bin heute nicht besonders glücklich über diese Entscheidung. Und auch langsam zu alt, um zu wechseln.


----------



## Laddewip (28. Januar 2008)

Das ist mal eine vernünftige antwort.....
Außerdem kann man auch die zweiradmechanikermeisterprüfung machen!dan  hat mans geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daumschalter (29. Januar 2008)

Padnik schrieb:


> Was für Bikejobs/Berufe (oder ähnliches) gibt es denn eigentlich so? Weil mir fällt jetzt sponatan nur Verkäufer und Reperatoer ein.
> Is jetzt nur so ne frage weil muss bald auf Ausbildungssuche gehn und wär schon gut zu wissen was es da so gibt.



Hallo,

bist Du mehr der Handwerker, dann empfehle ich Dir die Ausbildung zum Zweiradmechaniker. Das ist ein Vollhandwerk und vielseitig, so dass Du später auch andere Jobs machen könntest. Den Fahrradmonteur empfehle ich nur im Notfall (schlechte Zensuren, Lehrstellenmangel), da das meiner Meinung nach eher eine halbherzige Ausbildung ist- sprich Du lernst zu wenig.

Bist Du mehr kontaktfreudig, dann empfehle ich den Einzelhandelskaufmann Fahrrad. Diese Ausbildung beinhaltet technisches und kaufmännisches. Beides ist als Start ins Berufsleben zu gebrauchen und in vielen Shops ist man Mechaniker und Verkäufer in einer Person.

Informiere Dich auch über die Möglichkeiten, o.g. Ausbildungen als Verbundausbildung zu machen. Vorteil: Du lernst nicht nur in dem Ausbildungsbetrieb, sondern auch in der Bildungseinrichtung.

Na dann viel Glück!


----------



## yuexel99 (30. Januar 2008)

> Bist Du mehr kontaktfreudig, dann empfehle ich den Einzelhandelskaufmann Fahrrad. Diese Ausbildung beinhaltet technisches und kaufmännisches. Beides ist als Start ins Berufsleben zu gebrauchen und in vielen Shops ist man Mechaniker und Verkäufer in einer Person.



Darf man denn mit einer Ausbildung als Kaufmann überhaupt an Rädern rumschrauben? Die Ausbildung beinhaltet das sicher nicht, ich denke mit einer rein kaufmännischen Ausbildung kann man nicht ohne weiteres in der Werkstatt arbeiten. In die andere Richtung ist es eher möglich, weil man als Zweiradmechaniker auch Kaufmännische Grundlagen (in abgespeckter Form) vermittelt bekommt.


----------



## daumschalter (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Grundsätzlich darf jeder an Fahrrädern schrauben, solange diese Schraubarbeiten zum Verkaufszweck des Fahrrades dienen (auch Montagearbeiten wie z.B. Sattel anbauen)- die Haftung dafür übernimmt im Regelfall der Geschäftsinhaber.
Reparaturen dürfen hier in Deutschland (zum Glück) nur von in der Handwerksrolle eingetragenen Betrieben durchgeführt werden. Das setzt einen Zweiradmechanikermeister bzw. eine Person mit vergleichbarer Eignung (z.B. Techniker) voraus. Aber auch dort dürfen z.B. ungelernte Arbeitskräfte diese Reparaturen ausführen. Der Meister bzw. die mit dem Handwerksmeister vergleichbare Person übernimmt dafür die Haftung. Mit anderen Worten- der muss dafür sorgen, dass die Arbeiten fachgerecht ausgeführt werden.
Den exakten Wortlaut dieser Meisterregelung bitte bei der Handwerkskammer/ Innung erfragen.

Der Einzelhandelkaufmann Fahrrad lernt zumindest in der Verbundausbildung im praktischen Teil Grundlagen der Fahrradtechnik.

Von all diesen Ausbildungen, auch von der Zweiradmechanikerausbildung, darf man keine Wunder erwarten (wie auch anderen Lehrausbildungen nicht). Das Lernen fängt dann im Beruf erst richtig an.

Aber als Start ins Arbeitsleben finde ich diese beiden Ausbildungen ganz gut.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## yuexel99 (30. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Antwort, das wusste ich so nicht. Ich bin immmer davon ausgegangen, dass man Reperaturen nur ausführen darf, wenn man eine Ausbildung zum Zweiradmechaniker oder -monteur gemacht hat.


----------



## IT-one (31. Januar 2008)

den meister machen find ich ist das dümmste was man machen kann... weil die dich eh nur al sgesellen einstellen weil du genau das selbe kannst wie ein meister wenn man es gelernt hat


----------



## daumschalter (1. Februar 2008)

IT-one schrieb:


> den meister machen find ich ist das dümmste was man machen kann... weil die dich eh nur al sgesellen einstellen weil du genau das selbe kannst wie ein meister wenn man es gelernt hat



Nun, "das dümmste" würde ich nun nicht gleich sagen, aber so ziemlich die kostenintensivste Fortbildung mit Abschluss, die man als Handwerker machen kann. 
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob der Meisterbrief in der Fahrradbranche maßgeblich die Einstellungs- und Verdienstchancen erhöht.
Aber für Leute, die mal einen Fahrradladen betreiben wollen, ist der Meisterbrief in vielerlei Hinsicht interessant: Man darf z.B. offiziell sämtliche Reparatur- und Wartungsarbeiten an Bikes ausführen und das auch bewerben, ohne Angst vor Abmahnungen haben zu müssen. Die sind teuer und lästig. Die Kunden finden es auch vertrauenserweckend und man darf Lehrlinge ausbilden. Das sind nur ein paar Vorteile.
Es ist auch für die Menschen interessant, die "das selbe können wie ein Meister". Die bekommen dann ihre Fähigkeiten "schriftlich" durch den Meisterbrief bestätigt. Und auf sowas, finde ich, kann man stolz sein, ähnlich wie ein Sportler, der sein Können in einem Wettkampf bewiesen hat.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## mountainlion (16. Februar 2008)

Abend (oder eher Nacht)

wurden die schon genannt.

Fahrradkonstrukteur
Industrie Designer
Sporttechniker
Bikepark-Gestalter


----------



## tschobi (17. März 2008)

Was kann man sich unter einem Industrie Designer vorstellen?

Konstrukteur finde ich sehr interessant, aber es werden sicherlich im Verhältnis, relativ wenige Ingenieure in der Bikebranche benötigt.


----------



## dubbel (17. März 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Was kann man sich unter einem Industrie Designer vorstellen?


Produktdesign, auch Industriedesign (engl: Industrial Design) 

was hast du denn gedacht, wer die ganzen produkte um dich rum gestaltet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (17. März 2008)

mountainlion schrieb:


> Bikepark-Gestalter


----------



## bikekiller (17. März 2008)

wie wäre es denn mit dem Berufsbild "Schweißermeister" - ein gutes Handwerk bringt am Ende mehr Kohle in die Tasche als BWL angehauchte Jobs. Jeder Fliesenleger hat mehr Knete als Kaufleute... bestellt mal einen Installateur für einen Ortstermin nach Hause und wartet auf die Rechnung...    

in der Bikebranche musst Du entweder etwas Neues erfinden was jeder unbedingt braucht, wie z.B. eine Sonnenbrille, die automatisch Fliegenleichen vom Glas entfernen kann
oder aber als Marketing-Chefe direkt nach dem Studium und diverser Praktika einsteigen. Marketing ist die Lücke zur Chefetage. Steigere den Umsatz um 30% durch gezielte Aktionen und dann verhandel Dein neues Gehalt ;o)


----------



## tschobi (17. März 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> Produktdesign, auch Industriedesign (engl: Industrial Design)
> 
> was hast du denn gedacht, wer die ganzen produkte um dich rum gestaltet?



Mit Produktdesigner kann ich natürlich was anfangen. Industriedesigner war mir hingegen kein Berufsbegriff.


----------



## Sir Chickenway (17. März 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Steigere den Umsatz um 30% durch gezielte Aktionen und dann verhandel Dein neues Gehalt



Umsatzsteigerung lässt sich leicht durch Stellenabbau und Outsorcing erreichen.
Beim aushandeln des neuen Gehalts auf keinen Fall die Abfindung (goldener Fallschirm) vergessen, um beim nächsten negativen Geschäftsbericht nicht Harz4 Empfänger zu werden, evtl. lohnt es sich dann sogar gefeuert zu werden.
Also drum ohne Ahnung direkt in die Chefetage, dass ist gut für die Wirtschaft.


P.S.: @Bikekiller, ich gehe davon aus, dass dein Beitrag ironisch war, genau wie meiner


----------



## dubbel (17. März 2008)

Sir Chickenway schrieb:


> Umsatzsteigerung lässt sich leicht durch Stellenabbau und Outsorcing erreichen.


erklär mal, chef-ironiker. 

danke.


----------



## yuexel99 (17. März 2008)

> Umsatzsteigerung lässt sich leicht durch Stellenabbau und Outsorcing erreichen.



Das wird wohl ziemlich schwer... Gewinnsteigerung kann man dadurch vielleicht erreichen, der Umsatz wird eher sinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saschinho (19. März 2008)

Ökonomisches Prinzip (hier Minimumprinzip): Mit möglichst geringem Mitteleinsatz (hier Faktor Arbeit) ein gegebenes Ziel (hier Gewinnsteigerung) erreichen.

Als gegebenes Ziel kann durchaus auch der Umsatz gemeint sein. Leider Gottes hat Stellenabbau und Outsorcing i.d.R. keinen Einfluss auf den Umsatz, sehr wohl aber auf den Gewinn.

Beispiel 1 (Stellenabbau): Wenn ich als Hersteller von schicken Vorbauten einen Absatz erreicht habe, der gesteigerte maschinelle Fertigung rechtfertigt, stelle ich meine Produktion um. Mein Umsatz wird vorraussichtlich darunter nicht leiden, eher steigere ich ihn durch die nun freigewordenen Ressourcen noch (Geld ins Marketing, Vertrieb, usw.). Die Kunden kaufen weiter bei mir wie zuvor, einige Produktionsarbeiter können allerdings den Hut nehmen. 

Beispiel 2 (Outsourcing): Wenn ich als Automobilhersteller entscheide Teile meiner Produktion in Niedriglohnländer zu verlegen - Wieviel Einfluss wird dies wohl auf meinen Umsatz haben...? Welches Auto fährst du 

Edit: Musste heut morgen ne Logistik-Klausur über mich ergehen lassen, da kamen durchaus ganz ähnliche Aufgabenstellungen vor. Als "Entscheidungsträger" von morgen, kriegst du nunmal eingebläut wie du vorzugehen hast und da sind Stellenabbau und Outsourcing im Sinne der Wirtschaftlichkeit legitime Werkzeuge. Entweder du setzt die Dinge dann um, oder nimmst selber den Hut. Naja wird nicht mein Ding. Ich hoffe ja nächstes Jahr als Prüfungsassistent in der Steuerberatung anheuern zu können, vielleicht kann ich ja so auch indirekt in der Bikebranche mitwirken


----------



## dubbel (19. März 2008)

Saschinho schrieb:


> Leider Gottes hat Stellenabbau und Outsorcing i.d.R. keinen Einfluss auf den Umsatz,


----------



## yuexel99 (19. März 2008)

Klar kann man (in manchen Fällen - leider zu oft) Gewinnsteigerung durch Outsourcing und und Personalabbau erreichen. Aber eine Umsatzsteigerung erreicht man dadurch nicht. Auch deine Beispiele sprechen von einem gleich bleibenden Umsatz, nicht von einer Steigerung. Die ursprüngliche Aussage, der ich widersprochen habe 





> Umsatzsteigerung lässt sich leicht durch Stellenabbau und Outsorcing erreichen.


 halte ich nach wie vor für falsch.


----------



## Saschinho (19. März 2008)

> Gewinnsteigerung kann man dadurch vielleicht erreichen, der Umsatz wird eher sinken.



Hast Recht...hab nur das "sinken" gelesen. 
Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen lassen sich aber auch Umsatzsteigerungen erreichen.

Durch Verlegung einzelner Firmenteile in andere Länder lassen sich neue Märkte erschließen. Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass deutsche Automobilwerke in den USA beispielsweise die Entscheidung für ein "deutsches" Auto zusätzlich positiv beeinflussen. Kann man auch positiv mit "Kundennähe" umschreiben.

Über den Stellenabbau und die damit freigewordenen Mittal kann auch eine Umsatzsteigerung erreicht werde. Nimm einfach das Geld und steck es statt in die Prod. in den Ausbau und die Verbesserung des Vertriebssystems, Marketing, etc....

Aber nu b2t


----------



## yuexel99 (20. März 2008)

> Über den Stellenabbau und die damit freigewordenen Mittal kann auch eine Umsatzsteigerung erreicht werde. Nimm einfach das Geld und steck es statt in die Prod. in den Ausbau und die Verbesserung des Vertriebssystems, Marketing, etc....



Klar, wenn ich meinen Gewinn langfristig steigern kann und nicht nur für ein Jahr, dann kann man durch welche Mittel auch immer den Umsatz steigern, wenn man den erzielten Gewinn wieder sinnvoll investiert. Ich denke unsere Meinungen gehen nicht weit - wenn überhaupt - auseinander. Letzendlich ging es mir darum der Aussage "Umsatzsteigerung ist ganz einfach: Ich endlass ein paar Leute und 'outsource' die übrige Arbeit" zu widersprechen. Beides kann in manchen Fällen (betriebswirtschaftlich) sinnvoll sein, ist aber kein Allheilmittel. 

Aber egal, eigentlich sollte es hier ja um Berufe in der Bikebranche gehen ;-)


----------



## MalteCron (25. September 2008)

Saschinho schrieb:


> Ökonomisches Prinzip (hier Minimumprinzip): Mit möglichst geringem Mitteleinsatz (hier Faktor Arbeit) ein gegebenes Ziel (hier Gewinnsteigerung) erreichen.
> 
> Schöne Rechnung, nur leider mit einem kleinem Fehler:
> 
> ...


----------

